# Rattlesnake



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Uggh!


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

Scary!!

My father's springer was bitten over the summer by a rattlesnake on the face. He'd been given the vaccinations, though, and came through it just fine with a bit of mild swelling...no anti-venom needed.  Both my father and the vet were amazed at how well (and how fast) he recovered. 

My dad continues to have a live and let live policy and moves the rattlesnakes to another part of their property when possible.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

pap2labc said:


> Scary!!
> 
> My father's springer was bitten over the summer by a rattlesnake on the face. He'd been given the vaccinations, though, and came through it just fine with a bit of mild swelling...no anti-venom needed.  Both my father and the vet were amazed at how well (and how fast) he recovered.
> 
> My dad continues to have a live and let live policy and moves the rattlesnakes to another part of their property when possible.



Im glad your father's Springer is ok. I didnt know there were vaccinations for snake bites. I'll look into that.

Your father is a good man. :smile:


----------

